# Digital Cluster NX-sentra swap HELP NEED DIAG! STUCK!



## Jed118 (Nov 15, 2004)

So I got the PDF downloaded and printed, and I took out the GA16DE cluster (with tach) and the NX digital and placed them side by side. Using the PDF and this 

http://www.nissanperformancemag.com/february03/b13cluster/

I was able to trace the leads on both clusters to get the bulbs hooked up, however all the other stuff is hidden away inside the NX cluster: I can't see where it goes and even if I took it apart to the core level, it's all on a PCB on the NX and not so much for the Analog. I noted several inconsistencies, especially with O/D off and Belt lamp, and several leads were not marked but following the physical circuit I was able to figure them out. I have a Canadian model sentra, that's probably why. I don't have ABS and the airbag light doesn't work to begin with, but I routed them up anyways.

Inconsistencies between the PDF and the instructions on performancemag aside, im out of useable info. The pinouts presented here are too vague, and I have no idea how to hook up the speedo/tach fuel and temp, and clock. I need a more detailed pinout of the ANALOG speedo in terms of lead wire colors/pins for the speedo, fuel gnd, sender, temp sender. 

I only have a haynes manual, so the wiring diags SUCK.

Someone help!!!


----------

